# Melco EMT 10T / DS v9



## dmr338 (Jul 6, 2013)

I recently bought a melco EMT 10t machine and design shop v9. Of course I buy it when they are closed for the extended holiday!

Well I am unable to connect the machine to my computer. I installed the software and the only thing that I can see that associates with the emt is for the hoop size. I am running windows 8. Help please!


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

your problem is the operating system of your computer. designshop 9 is built for the amaya's and bravo's they direct connect from computer to machine without the special network (starlan) card.

you need a pci network card (i assume you have this) , but from another post you probably have (an isa card), and a computer to run windows xp. most newer computers (windows 7 and 8) won't communicate to the emt series because of the need for the pci card.
if you have the isa card the best you can hope for is windows98.

melco still sells the pci cards, see below link

KIT, STARLAN PCI PCB

$395 and only a pentium 4 computer and below will support this card.


----------

